# trabajar a 220 con un taladro a 120 sin transformador



## dav8 (May 30, 2007)

hola a todos, tengo un taladro de corriente a 120v y quiero trabajar con el aqui en españa a 220v sin ponerle un transformador, ¿como se podria hacer un cambio interno? es posible

agradezco de antemano la ayuda


----------



## xhackdavidx (May 30, 2007)

Si lo conectas se te quema (seria lo mas probable)
Lo mas facil es 1 transformador


----------



## mcrven (May 30, 2007)

Dav8, consulta con la cia. de suministro si es posible obtener 110V entre una línea y un neutro (Si lo hay).
En el sistema americano, el suministro es en configuración estrella 3 X 240 + neutro. A las casas se les suministran hasta 3 fases (3 X 240) y 1 X 120 o 2 X 120 monofase. Del dos por 120 VAC, se obtienen tanto 1 X 240 como dos circuitos de 120 VAC, entre los dos activos y neutro. Desconozco la configuración del suministro utilizada en europa

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 30, 2007)

Tienes tres metodos:
Con un simple regulador de luz electronico, primero lo conectas a una bombilla y ajustas a 125.
 y fijas el potenciometro, te lo puedes fabricar tu mismo si tienes unas minimos conocimientos de electronica, es facil, se puede considerar que tiene nivel para principiantes.

El segundo metodo es poner una resistencia de potencia, para ello es necesario hacer unos calculos y se calentara .


El tercero es poner un simple diodo tipo 1N4007, para resistencias funciona perfectamente pero en un motor de taladro ya no estoy seguro.


Finalmente un taladro te aguanta unos cuantos segundos, lo que te indicara que funciona bien es el ruido, si silva pararo inmediatamente y no le pasara nada.


----------



## El nombre (May 30, 2007)

coloca una R de la misma tensión y potencia del taladro. Ejm una bombilla.
Saludos


----------



## aliteroid (May 30, 2007)

La solucion mas simple es conectar un diodo en serie con el motor, asi lo haras trabajar a casi la mitad de la tension y el motor del taladro es universal funciona con CC y CA asi que no tendras problemas, lo unico que el diodo debe soportar la corriente que consume el taladro a plena carga, en la placa de caracteristicas del taladro tienes la potencia nominal en watts lo divides por 110 y tienes la corriente aproximada el diodo lo debes calcular sobre un 25% del valor que te dio


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 4, 2007)

Cualquier cosa que hagas no sera (al menos desde mi punto de vista) mas practica y segura que ponerle un transformador de esos que van directamente a la pared intercalados entre lso enchufes y que se compran muy baratos en cualquier comercio del ramo...
Aunqeu cualquier invento es siemrpe divertido, pero ten cuidado porque los consumos del taladro te varian mucho sobre todo para vvr y otras yerbas, siemrpe sera mas barato el transformador que arriesgar un taladro a que se queme...
mucha suerte


----------



## dav8 (Jun 4, 2007)

gracias a todos por las respuestas, pero me queda una duda, que es lo que hay diferente interiormente en el taladro que funciona a 120v respecto al de 220v porque el motor es igual creo no?


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 4, 2007)

Pueden parecer iguales pero los valores de tension e intensidad difieren por lo que los bobinados estan preparados para diferentes cosas... ademas si tiene reguladores electronicos de velocidad y marcha tambien los pones en riesgo a ellos... 
Las cosas usarlas para lo que estan hechas... 
Suerte


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 4, 2007)

Dav8 un motor de taladro es un motor universal que funciona con CC o CA es un motor muy simple en su funcionamiento y por lo tanto en su manejo. Ladifrencia entre uno de 110 y otro de 220 es el diseño de los bobinados, numero de vueltas y diametro de alambre, pero en funcionamiento son iguales.

La solucion que te di del diodo en serie es una solucion barata y segura, de hecho es muy utilizada por las mismas fabricas de taladro para implementarles distintas velocidades asi que no tengas ningun miedo de probrar


----------



## capitanp (Jun 5, 2007)

yo optaria por la solucion de aliteroid pero acordate que 220v / (raiz de 2) es 155 V 

quizas un capacitor bien calculado +  el diodo


----------

